# Please VOTE and help me WIN!



## robteehan (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey guys - if you have 30 seconds to spare I could really use your help!

I recently composed the music for a five-minute short film, "Joe" which is a finalist in a documentary contest sponsored by TVOntario (a publicly-funded TV station based here in Toronto).

The link is here:

http://docstudio.tvo.org/story/doc-studio-short-documentary-contest-finalists (http://docstudio.tvo.org/story/doc-stud ... -finalists)

All you have to do is enter your e-mail address and vote once for "Joe". (Your e-mail address won't be collected or used for marketing, it's purely a means of preventing repeat voting)

If the film wins it will be broadcast on TVO and we will win a bunch of cool prizes. This director, Rich Williamson, has become a close friend of mine since I scored his film "The Sugar Bowl" in the fall, we've now worked together on five projects in as many months, so any time his career does well, it bodes well for mine too!

If you have more than 30 seconds to spare, you may wish to watch and enjoy the five interesting documentaries which are all less than five minutes long.

Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 8, 2012)

That was a very touching doc, and your music fit perfectly - bravo! 

Oh and I voted too. :D


----------



## TuomasP (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah very touching doc, interesting subject. Liked the music too - voted


----------



## tumeninote (Mar 8, 2012)

Enjoyed watching it. Music was very fitting. Voted also. Best of luck!


----------



## Kralc (Mar 8, 2012)

Inspiring piece, music was really moving. Voted too.


----------



## Mike Marino (Mar 8, 2012)

Great job, Rob! Voted for ya.

- Mike


----------



## ThomasL (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, interesting subject. Great job with the music!

Any chance of hearing that track "solo" anytime soon?


----------



## robteehan (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks so much guys!

Yeah here's the track on its own:

http://soundcloud.com/robteehan/joe

I noticed there's a few slightly wonky rhythms that get buried by the dialogue, but stick out a bit more when you bring up the music volume...
:oops:


----------



## ThomasL (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 9, 2012)

The music ending very touching.... success for you, Rob.
----Thank you for voting! The Winner will be announced on or around March 12, 2012.------

Best,


----------



## Chriss Ons (Mar 10, 2012)

You have my vote. Really enjoyed the solo'ed track, as well. 
Good luck.


----------



## dinerdog (Mar 10, 2012)

Voted. Good work.

Puts a little perspective on how grateful we should be even to struggle with our chosen path.


----------



## robteehan (Mar 10, 2012)

dinerdog said:


> Puts a little perspective on how grateful we should be even to struggle with our chosen path.



Yes indeed, watching this film made me realize that, as hard as it is to be a musician, I take a lot of things for granted that have put me in the position to go for it.

Thanks to everyone for voting - there's one more day of voting left!


----------

